# 8 month old cat may be pregnant. Help/advice needed..



## CMDG (Jul 26, 2013)

Hi all, sorry if this is in the wrong section but I need some advice. 

My 8 month old house cat may be pregnant and I'm wondering what risks this could pose to her. 

She never gets out and we are always careful she doesn't sneak out but, today we had workers from the council in and she must have snuck out while they were going in and out the house. We were sick with worry as she was nowhere to be seen but thankfully I found her in the bin shed out the back about 8 hours after checking there. When I found her she was in some distress and scared (we had torrential rain and a thunderstorm today).

I'm really worried a Tom cat may have got a hold of her. We haven't had her fixed as she is still quite small. 

This only happened today (25th july). i know i may be jumping the gun but would rather be prepared for the worst.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks 

Chris.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Any time an unspayed cat had been allowed outdoors you can assume she will return pregnant 

Get her to the vets ASAP to be spayed. So long as she weighs over 1kg, which even a small cat of that age would be, she can be spayed.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello, remember kittens as young as 8 weeks can be spayed so the best thing to do for her would be get her spayed ASAP. If she's small and still a kitten herself, it could go very wrong if she were allowed to continue the potential pregnancy. Hope everything works out well!


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

She is still only a baby herself, take her to the vets and get her speyed.

It wont be a problem if she is pregnant as she is still very early on in pregnancy.

Ring the vets today and book an appointment :thumbsup:


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

The likelihood is she was just upset by the storm but it's a possibility a Tom cat found her, you just don't know for sure. For peace of mind it would be best to get her spayed and then if she ever got out again you wouldn't have to worry so much.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I agree - she is still only a baby herself and the toll on her body (especially as she is still small) could be awful for her. It's the equivalent of letting an 8 year old get pregnant and give birth. Not good. the kittens will take all the nutrients she should be having to grow herself, she may have a complicated birth due to being small etc. You could lose both her and the potential kittens. 

The embryos, if there are any, will not implant for another couple of weeks so are not viable yet. Get her spayed and it will be the best thing for her.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Even if she was mated there are no embryos yet as cats are induced ovulators so no worries you are aborting any kittens if you book her in asap.

If the vet says wait and see go to another vet.

If they can't get her in for a week go to another vet.

She should be spayed anyway before 8 months - it's very much in her long-term best interests as it protects her almost completely from pyometra and substantially reduces the risk of breast cancer. And, if she accidentally gets out again you won't worry she is pregnant.

Next time you get a girl kitten arrange to get her spayed before she is 6 months old and it will save this sort of panic.


----------



## Toby Tyler (Feb 17, 2013)

spid said:


> I agree - she is still only a baby herself and the toll on her body (especially as she is still small) could be awful for her. *It's the equivalent of letting an 8 year old get pregnant and give birth. Not good. the kittens will take all the nutrients she should be having to grow herself, she may have a complicated birth due to being small etc. You could lose both her and the potential kittens. *
> 
> The embryos, if there are any, will not implant for another couple of weeks so are not viable yet. Get her spayed and it will be the best thing for her.


Please, for everyone's sake, but most importantly for the health of your baby girl, please book that appointment. Even if she is a house cat you will want to get her spayed for various health and behaviour reasons anyway.

Welcome to the forum and please stick around and keep us updated 
What's her name? Would love to hear more about her.


----------



## CMDG (Jul 26, 2013)

Cheers guys. Will be getting her booked in ASAP. 

She's back to her old self again running around mad. But now she's got the taste of the outside world and is try's to make a dash for the door as soon as you open it. Fly wee bugger lol

Thanks again for all the advice. It's much appreciated.


----------

